
Producing 200 OpenStreetMap extracts in 35 minutes using Kubernetes and Argo - drewda
https://www.interline.io/blog/scaling-openstreetmap-data-workflows/
======
drewda
Happy to answer any questions about how we use Argo
([https://github.com/argoproj/argo](https://github.com/argoproj/argo)),
PlanetUtils ([https://github.com/interline-
io/planetutils](https://github.com/interline-io/planetutils)), or any of the
other open-source "ingredients."

